# Moving to the Pearland Area



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am moving from galveston up to the Pearland area after I get married in march. I am looking to make some new fishing friends in the area. Most of my friends have moved off now and the guy I usually fish with is most likely going to have to sell his cape horn this summer. 

Graduated from A&M in 2013, worked in the gulf everywhere from brownsville to key west and out to 13,000 ft. I still work offshore for NOAA so im gone for a few weeks at a time. We usually fish the hall of fame, tackle time, STAR and usually place somewhere.

If anybody is interested in meeting up, talking a little fishing or whatever shoot me a PM.

Appreciate it!
Mike


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome to Pearland! Hit me up once you get settled in. I'm down!


----------



## kevinx (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm in pearland as well, normally go fishing every weekend. fresh/salt, you'd be surprised how good the brackish fishing is in downtown and pearland haha, it seems every time i go i catch a couple reds, countless 30+lb gar, 10+lb catfish, 10+lb carp, even got some 20lb freshwater drum, and of course bass and such. saltwater normally freeport is the easiest drive from pearland, or take highway 6 all the way over to galveston.


----------



## gordo (Jun 27, 2005)

In the area too, letâ€™s get something penciled in
AC
832-573-2831


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm in the area, west side of town by HD. 
I wouldn't mind meeting some other pearland folks, that are in the area too... 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

